# Gästebuch mit dynamischer Höhe



## Kitty (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Helfer,

ich habe schon viel herum gesucht, ohne Erfolg  für mein Problem habe ich keine passende Lösung gefunden.
Ich habe noch nicht viel Ahnung und lese mir mein Wissen gerade erst an, also bitte nicht schimpfen, wenn ich mich nicht richtig oder genau genug ausdrücke.

Ich habe ein Gästebuch, so in meiner .html Seite:

```
<div id="main"; style="text-align:center">
<object data="/gb/index.php" type="text/html" width="700" height="100%" vspace="20">
Ihr Browser kann dieses Objekt leider nicht anzeigen.
</object>	
</div>
```

Im css habe ich:

```
min-height:100%;
height:auto !important;
height:100%;
```

Ich bekomme es nun einfach nicht hin, dass sich die Seitenlänge automatisch anpasst, wenn Einträge hinzukommen. Es wird nur der Titel angezeigt, alle Einträge zählen irgendwie nicht mit wenn ich 100% Höhe möchte.
Ich möchte es nicht als iframe wegen strict html und php include geht auch nicht, da bekomme ich unmengen Fehlermeldungen. Ein anderes Gästebuch möchte ich auch nicht, dieses ist ideal für mich.
Die ganzen Gästebuch-Dateien kamen daher: http://softacme.com/radhikagb/download/

Kann mir bitte bitte jemand helfen? Ich bin so


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juli 2010)

Moin Kitty,

mit dem <object>-Element klappt das nicht, das ist ja im Prinzip dasselbe wie ein <iframe> ....und so ein iFrame weiss als Element nicht, was es für Inhalt hat, geschweige denn, wie viel Platz dieser benötigt.

Da du ja PHP verfügbar zu haben scheinst, würde ich es als das sinnvollste ansehen, wenn du dies Gästebuch per include direkt in das Dokument einbindest...um die Höhe musst du dich dann überhaupt nicht kümmern, die kommt dann von ganz alleine


----------



## marvinlol (19. Juli 2010)

Wenn das mit dem PHP include nicht funktioniert müsstest du uns die Fehlermeldungen mal posten, damit wir das Problem lösen können. Include ist nämlich die sinnvollste Lösung.


----------



## Kitty (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!

Mit dem include habe ich es schon probiert, ich dachte auch, dass das klappen könnte, das Problem ist aber dann ich bekomme nur Fehlermeldungen.
Die Fehlermeldungen habe ich jetzt nicht gespeichert...

Wenn ich das richtig deute, beißen sich bei include irgendwie die header, ich kann die aber nicht rausnehmen, denn in diesem Gästebuch wird da die Verbindung zur sql Datenbank gemacht. Ich weiß nicht wie ich dieses Gästebuch dahingehend abändern kann. Wenn da jemand Zeit hätte mal rein zu schauen, wäre ich sowas von dankbar. Die Gästebuchdateien sind alle in dem Link, den ich zuerst gepostet habe.

Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, dass es mit object nicht geht, da kann ich mir das sparen, alle Suchfunktionen nach einer Lösung abzuklappern. 

So hab noch mal die Fehlermeldungen provoziert, sind doch einige und ich versteh nur Bahnhof:

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/www/web396/html/gbtest/gaeste.php:10) in /home/www/web396/html/gbtest/gb/index.php  on line 14

Warning: mysql_real_escape_string() [function.mysql-real-escape-string]: Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /home/www/web396/html/gbtest/gb/index.php on line 225

Warning: mysql_real_escape_string() [function.mysql-real-escape-string]: A link to the server could not be established in /home/www/web396/html/gbtest/gb/index.php on line 225

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /home/www/web396/html/gbtest/gb/index.php on line 229

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: A link to the server could not be established in /home/www/web396/html/gbtest/gb/index.php on line 229

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /home/www/web396/html/gbtest/gb/index.php on line 230

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: A link to the server could not be established in /home/www/web396/html/gbtest/gb/index.php on line 230

Warning: mysql_result(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /home/www/web396/html/gbtest/gb/index.php on line 230

Warning: Division by zero in /home/www/web396/html/gbtest/gb/index.php on line 231

Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /home/www/web396/html/gbtest/gb/index.php on line 232


----------



## marvinlol (20. Juli 2010)

Füge in Deiner index.php mal folgende Zeilen hinzu:

```
<?php
ob_start();         // dies an den Anfang

// Inhalt der index.php
// ...
// ...
// 

ob_end_flush ();     // dies an das Ende 
?>
```

So könnte die 1. Fehlermeldung behoben werden.
 Die restlichen Meldungen haben mit verschiedenen MySQL Querys zu tun, deren Fehler-Ursprung ich jetzt ohne den Code nicht beurteilen kann.
Sie müssten jedoch alle lösbar sein, sodass die Seite auch mit dem PHP Include funktioniert.


----------



## Kitty (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Marvinlol,

dein Vorschlag führt leider zu der Fehlermeldung
Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '<' ...

Ich verstehe noch sehr wenig davon, aber dass ein < im php unerwartet ist, verwirrt mich.  
Vorher, als ich es als object in dem .html file hatte, hat bis auf die Seitenhöhe alles funktioniert, da gab es auch keine Datenbankfehler.


----------



## Kitty (21. Juli 2010)

So ich weiß jetzt, wie ich die Fehlermeldungen los werde. Ich müsste auf meinem Server alles in einen Ordner tun. Das gefällt mir gar nicht.
Die index.php ist mit dem include Befehl nämlich in der gästebuch.php drin, also taucht im Quelltext auf, obwohl die index.php und alles was dazugehört eigentlich in einem Unterordner ist. Also müsste der ganze Kram aus dem Unterorder mit in den Übergeordneten, damit die index.php ihre Dateien findet. 

So funktioniert es dann zwar mit dem include und die Seitenlänge passt sich an, aber es gibt neue Probleme: 
Die Umlaute werden nicht mehr richtig dargestellt . 
Nur die erste Seite des Gästebuchs ist ordentlich in meinem Seitenlayout drin. Klicke ich auf die nächste Seite ist mein ganzes Layout und die Linkleiste weg. 

Nun schaffe ich mir mit dem include also eigentlich mehr Probleme, als ich vorher hatte. Ich glaube, ich beib doch lieber bei meinem object und passe eben immer die Seitenhöhe an. Das ist nur ein Problem, und das kann ich mit meinem Laienwissen lösen, wenn auch nicht elegant.

Also ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für eure Hilfe!


----------

